# Gas or wood fireplace insert?



## pkelecy (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a gas fireplace that I have not been very happy with.  The flames look blue, and it generates almost no heat.  In fact, the room often gets colder when I use it due to the draft.  As a result, I've been burning wood in it lately (which hasn't been much better).  However, I'm now planning to get an insert for it to improve the heat output.  At first I was looking at wood burning units since I really like the look of a wood fire and the heat it generates.  However, while in the stove shops looking at these, I noticed a number of gas units that had very natural looking flames and respectable heat.  The viewing area of the gas units also tended to be larger than the wood counterparts.  So now I'm wondering if I might be throwing out the baby with the bath water by going with a wood unit.  If the fireplace wasn't already set up for gas, it would be a no-brainer.  But since it is, I'm not so sure.  Any thoughts on this?  What gas models would be good for a 38"W x 26"H fireplace?

Thanks for any feedback on this.

Pat


----------



## Fireplacetips (Dec 14, 2010)

First, and be honest, if you buy a wood fireplace, are you going to use it? If the answer is yes, then there is nothing like a good old fashioned wood fire in a new low emissions EPA approved box. I like the BIS and Lennox units myself. We also need to clarify if you are looking for an insert or not. I think you are looking for a minimum clearance unit which can be built into a regular wall, etc. an insert is designed to go into an old masonry firesafe opening.

When you are looking at wood and gas there is some difference between how they measure energy. Wood fireplaces give you BTU for a maximum output of energy. Gas units give you a BTU rating for a maximum input. To compare apples to apples multiply the as units BTU by the steady state efficiency rating.

As to the the gas units, this last month I had the chance to review and install first hand several Lennox units. My favorite is the Lennox Montebello  and I will be posting a full review on my BLOG shortly. 

Back to wood for a second. Don't be that guy who guys out and buys the biggest unit he  can find. Talk to your LOCAL dealer and find out what size unit you need for your home in your area. These new units are designed to be burned hot and they just don't perform with small fires --especially with air cooled chimneys but that's another story for another day.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2010)

Your fire place is large enough to receive just about every insert made, whether it be gas wood or pellet burning.
Some things to consider:
How old you are & how healthy you are will help to determine if you can burn wood & how long you can burn wood.
The health of your family is also important.
The price of natural gas (or LP) in your area.
They will probably not go down in price & if they do, not by very much.
Trees fall down & people get rid of them. Often for free. That is a REALLY good price.  
Wood is a LOT of work & VERY messy. Who gets to clean up the mess?
Gas is almost maintenance free.
If routine maintenance is neglected with a wood burning unit, you can wake up dead.
Put a wood burning insert in your fireplace & a gas burning product somewhere else in your home.
That way you can decide for yourself.
Bottom line? Your call.


----------



## pkelecy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  Yes, I am looking for an insert.  The fireplace is masonary (lined with fire bricks) with a gas connection for the burner.  Other than the gas connection and burner/ceramic logs, it's set up like a wood fireplace (same damper plate, ash trap, etc).  I would definitely used it (either wood or gas) if it worked well.  The insert will hopefully do that.

Thanks for the suggestion of the Lennox Montebello.  I'll check it out.

Pat


----------



## pkelecy (Dec 14, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> ...Put a wood burning insert in your fireplace & a gas burning product somewhere else in your home.
> That way you can decide for yourself.
> Bottom line? Your call.



I was actually thinking similar, except putting the gas insert in the fireplace, and getting an actual wood stove for the basement. 

BTW, is the tax credit only good for wood units, or are there gas units that qualify?

Thanks.

Pat


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2010)

> BTW, is the tax credit only good for wood units, or are there gas units that qualify?



Nope. Wood burning or pellet burning only.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 14, 2010)

Buy a wood insert so you can post your questions in the wood forum and put Daksy out of business!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Buy a wood insert so you can post your questions in the wood forum and put Daksy out of business!



Hey, now...


----------

